# Nissan Meet, Saturday, Plano



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

What: Meet and Meat
When: Saturday, Nov. 12th, 6pm-*
Where: Shady Oak BBQ in Plano (right next to Ultimate Electronics) Parker and 75

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...8+N+Central+Expy&city=plano&state=tx&zipcode=


----------

